

How I fell in love with–and invested $250k in–the BETTER App - fraXis
https://medium.com/@jason/how-i-fell-in-love-with-and-invested-250k-in-the-better-app-bc22b2ba818d

======
DiabloD3
I think the app is a great idea, but why limit to just this? Deeper
integration of intelligent personal assistant features would be useful.

